# JVM HeapDump und Analyse



## Hendrik Engler (23. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen dazu, wie man von einer laufenden Java-Applikation (quasi der Prozess) ein Speoicherabbild (HeapDump) erzeugen kann, also quasi welche Objekte befinden sich im Heap (Adresse, Referenzen zu anderen Objekten etc.). Weis jemand wie man ein solches Abbild erstellen kann (Sun JVM 1.3 / 1.4 / 1.5) und ob irgendwo beschrieben steht wie das erzeugte File formatiert ist, also wie man diese Infos da auslesen kann und nach welchem Muster diese dort hineingeschrieben werden (Formatbeschreibung des DumpFiles) ???

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Murray (25. Jan 2006)

Sieh Dir mal HPROF an.


----------



## padde479 (25. Jan 2006)

Lade Dir das Tool HPjmeter runter. Damit kannst Du sehr gute Informationen ansehen. Und lies Dir den User's Guide dazu durch. Ist sehr empfehlenswert


----------

